# OOTD August 10th



## Andi (Aug 10, 2006)

I got one of my dream - "I always wanted one of these" tops today. Just a plain white (and TIGHT!) button down shirt, you leave the top button open to show the top of your bra




(I think I want to wear a different colored oned though, not the black one I am wearing in the pic)

top: H&amp;M

bra: H&amp;M push up bra

jeans: American Eagle (I need to buy like 10 pairs of jeans there when I go to the US, I looove that store)

P.S: haha I just realized I can totally dress this up into a sexy nurse outfit with a white miniskirt and huge hair LOL. what a multifunctional piece of clothing for just 14,99 Euros


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 10, 2006)

wow

great clothes

enjoy


----------



## Midgard (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## lynnda (Aug 10, 2006)

Great top!! Enjoy!


----------



## Annia (Aug 10, 2006)

WOW! I LOVE the shirt! I want one now, lol


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 10, 2006)

Isn't it great to find something you've been looking for? It looks awesome on you!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 10, 2006)

That's a very hot shirt Andi! Definitely try the nurse's "outfit" with it


----------



## mintesa (Aug 10, 2006)

wohooooo! lovely


----------



## semantje (Aug 10, 2006)

nice top! and dont you just love H&amp;M's underwear section, i could buy them all !


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Cute! I love AE jeans, as well!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 10, 2006)

i love that top, andi! it looks hot on you!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 10, 2006)

hot,hot,hot!!


----------



## LilDee (Aug 10, 2006)

that's hot!


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 10, 2006)

I like that top!! You look hot, Andi!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 10, 2006)

that top looks amazing on you! it accentuates your curves!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 11, 2006)

You look hot!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 11, 2006)

I love that top, Andi! You look sooo hot!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 11, 2006)

You look gorgeous Andi!! I love that top!!


----------



## Maja (Aug 11, 2006)

Looking hot Andi!


----------



## Andi (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks, guys! yÂ´all are too nice to me hehe


----------



## AKATUDE02 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cute top!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 12, 2006)

Very Nice!!!! I love that top!!! Looking gorgeous!


----------



## Tesia (Aug 12, 2006)

you look gorgous! I love that top!


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 12, 2006)

nice outfit! I just don't understand why you wanna show your bra?


----------



## Andi (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* nice outfit! I just don't understand why you wanna show your bra?



LOL, IÂ´d only wear that top out to a bar/club or something. IÂ´d definitely not show my bra on a family dinner or something


----------



## Anyah_Green (Aug 13, 2006)

> I love that top, Andi! You look sooo hot![/quoteTotally hot! I may ask you to be my nurse!
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Congrats on the new blouse! Super cutie!


----------



## Andi (Aug 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I love that top, Andi! You look sooo hot![/quoteTotally hot! I may ask you to be my nurse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Annia (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* LOL, IÂ´d only wear that top out to a bar/club or something. IÂ´d definitely not show my bra on a family dinner or something



You can show your bra at my family dinner. =P
(I am an orphan, so it'd just be you and me... lol)


----------



## Andi (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* You can show your bra at my family dinner. =P
(I am an orphan, so it'd just be you and me... lol)

LMAO, that cracked me up!!!!!


----------



## xkatiex (Aug 13, 2006)

You look Hot Andi!!! x


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 14, 2006)

You really are a HOT babie! I love that top too!


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow Andi! You have the most amazing figure girl! I need diet secrets now lol!

That top is totally gorgeous!


----------



## Leony (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry I missed this! Andi, you look gorgeous and HOT!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 18, 2006)

Wowza! If you get any hotter...lol. You could probaby wear ANYTHING and look amazing. So jealous of your figure. *sigh*




Keep workin' it! You look great.


----------



## Andi (Aug 18, 2006)

thanks again, girls. you are all too sweet!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks real good on you,, and I can see the nurse outfit potential...


----------

